# Deciding between Ridley, Giant or Trek



## bigel (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm a marathon runner and a newish rider looking to purchase a bike with which I will get into amateur racing. I'm a student so had to set a budget of ~ $1500 for the bike.

Ridley Orion with Shimano 150 Groupset - $1500
Giant Carbon Defy with 105 Groupset - $1600 (note: they may have meant composite instead of carbon)
Trek 3.1 Carbon for $1800

The MSRP on the Ridley Orion is $2400 in Canada, well above the other bikes. It's end of season and my local shop is selling it for $1500.

Originally I was going to buy aluminum, but $1500 is within my price range so I figure I'll shell out and go for the carbon. Now I'm second guessing this deal.

Is Ridley a reputable manufacturer? The other bike shops were slandering this deal and, as I'm a new cyclist, they were able to plant seeds of doubt in my head.

I would really like your honest opinion/advice as to what to do. 

Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

bigel said:


> I'm a marathon runner and a newish rider looking to purchase a bike with which I will get into amateur racing. I'm a student so had to set a budget of ~ $1500 for the bike.
> 
> Ridley Orion with Shimano 150 Groupset - $1500
> Giant Carbon Defy with 105 Groupset - $1600 (note: they may have meant composite instead of carbon)
> ...


The Ridley is a reputable manufacturer.

2011 Ridley Orion/Shimano 105 Complete Bike - Competitive Cyclist

If it fits, I'd get it over the other two.

What were the other bike shops saying?

I honestly don't know much about the bikes other than Ridley is just as reputable as anyone else.

edit, what are the full specs, wheels etc?


----------



## bigel (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply. I'll have to call the shop to double check the exact specs but I think they are the same as posted on competitivecyclist.com

The other bike shops said the following:
1) that my local bike shop sells clearance items that others are trying to get rid of. I discount this because they have four locations in high end parts of Vancouver and carry >$10,000 road bikes. 
2) that there must be something wrong with the deal -- the nice thing about brands is that they are standardize. The iPad is and iPad no matter where you get it. Same goes for bikes, so I don't buy this.
3) *That Ridley is a relatively unheard of brand and they wouldn't risk getting shoddy warranty or customer support. They went on to stay there are a lot of pump and dump companies that resell big brand company's frames by purchasing directly from the Taiwanese factories*. This was my big worry, which is why I ask if Ridley is reputable and good.

Any further thoughts?


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

I just saw a video saying the frame was over $1200 MSRP.

Ridley Orion 2011 Frameset

I think the warranty is 5 years, and almost all carbon frames are manufactured in Taiwan from what I understand including most Treks and Giants. That really doesn't affect quality.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

bigel said:


> 3) *That Ridley is a relatively unheard of brand and they wouldn't risk getting shoddy warranty or customer support. They went on to stay there are a lot of pump and dump companies that resell big brand company's frames by purchasing directly from the Taiwanese factories*. This was my big worry, which is why I ask if Ridley is reputable and good.


Ridley is a well-known manufacturer from the mecca of cycling, Belgium, where you'll find Ridley's everywhere. I'd run, not walk, from any shop that says otherwise. I see a lot of them in the USA, mostly at cross races, but hey, it shows that they have a presence in North America. I can't speak about their warranty support.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

Ridley is not a pump and dump company. Ridley frames ride like race bikes and I know a few very reputable shops that stand by Ridley and heavily push their frames (and Treks, and Merckx, and Pinarellos).


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Of the three, Ridley is the highest rank in my book. They make legendary frames.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Another vote for the Ridley.

I have ridden a few Giants and currently on TCR. The Defy composite is a decent bike but a step down from the Defy advanced which is more comparable to the Ridley you're looking at. The main diff is type of carbon, wheelset and bar/stem. The Ridley has the better spec on these components. Wheelset is always the best upgrade after you accumulate miles but spending over a grand shortly after you buy a bike does not sound like your game plan and those Fulcrum wheels are pretty sweet and blow the low end Giants (you would get with the defy) away. 

Good luck - new bike is always a great stoker!


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Ridley bikes are great. I just purchased one and am really enjoying it. Shops that trash other brands are just bad people. In a few years after they change brands, they will be trashing the bikes they sell today. They want sales, you want the best bike for you.


----------



## bigel (Sep 14, 2011)

You guys have been very helpful I reassuring me. Thank you. Any further comments are appreciated!!


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

IMO, brand is completely irrelevant when it comes to buying a new bike. Controlling for the intricacies of differences in componentry, I'd rank what you should look for the following way: fit, price, shop reputation. Fit and efficiency trumps everything else, make sure you do a sufficient test ride before buying.

Also, don't believe the hype around frames and frame materials these days. It's approaching snake-oil-salesman levels of ridiculousness. IMO, a quality alloy frame works just as well (if not better) than a high zoot carbon frame and will almost certainly cost less. I'd save the money there and get a bike with better wheels. But that's me.


----------



## pcs2 (Sep 4, 2006)

I ride a Ridley, much lesser known here in Canada than Giants or Treks. I bought the frame in 2006 and have been racing/training on it for a couple of years. The frame has held up beautifully, purchased from a shop focused on high end/racing (Ridley, Colnago, Merckx, Wilier). 

I tend to avoid shops that bash other bikes (unless walmart brand) as poor salesmanship. While I have a softspot towards Ridleys, you have to buy the bike that fits you the best, be it the Giant, Trek, or the the Ridley. Have a good shop fit you out.

"
_3) That Ridley is a relatively unheard of brand and they wouldn't risk getting shoddy warranty or customer support. _
"

This is true if you don't know anything about cycling, or are just lying. Ask them what brand of bikes Vacansoleil rode in the 2011 TDF.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

I live in Victoria, and around here Ridley is not a "lesser known" brand. Oak Bay Bikes is a dealer, and they sell lots of them, as evinced by the number of Ridleys I see on my rides.


----------



## bigel (Sep 14, 2011)

It's great having you guys sort out the inaccuracies those other shops were feeding me in order to get a sale.

They said that they will offer a fitting but not a proper bike measurement fitting (1.5 hours) as that costs ~ $110 or so. Is this standard? Should I insist on them doing so?

I don't want to lose this deal but also don't want them to put me in a bike that's not a great fit in order to make the sale and later find out.

I'm new to riding. Everyone says fit is important. What exactly should I be looking for? Is a 1.5 hour fitting normally included?

I'm 6 foot 2 and they're thinking of putting me in the Ridley Orion LARGE, saying that it's a large fitting large.

PS this forum has been so helpful I don't know how to repay the favour.

Thoughts?
Bigel


----------



## pcs2 (Sep 4, 2006)

Most shops (around here anyway) will offer a startup fit for free, ie. get your saddle position (height/fore/aft) and bar position (height/stem length). for free. IME, this doesn't take too long and can be done with little or no measurements.

A professional fit could take a few hours and several measurements are taken. When I purchased my Ridley, they threw in a professional fit for free (120$) which was a nic surprise, but the bike frame alone was around 2k. On my first road bike I purchased (~1000$), a quick fit was don for me, adjust saddle and bars to where I was comfortable. I would not expect a pro-fit for free on any bike, but that's me. 

After riding for a while, you can take your own measurements and use an online fit calculator (competitive cyclist) and play with their numbers/fit.

After a quick look at the orion geometry, the L would be where I would start (6'2")


----------



## bigel (Sep 14, 2011)

Awesome. I'm going to give them a call and put it on hold. Thanks so much for checking out the geometry. Really helpful for a newbie like myself.


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

You won't regret a Ridley purchase. Had a Ridley Boreas for two years before someone swiped it from my garage. Couldn't say anything bad about it. Real race bikes.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

"Is Ridley a reputable manufacturer?????????????"

"3) That Ridley is a relatively unheard of brand and they wouldn't risk getting shoddy warranty or customer support. They went on to stay there are a lot of pump and dump companies that resell big brand company's frames by purchasing directly from the Taiwanese factories. This was my big worry, which is why I ask if Ridley is reputable and good."

Bigel I think is better for you to just get a Trek, you don't know any better than that.

By the way all the trek bikes are made in asia to be more specific by GIANT, do your new trek will be made in the land of the rising sun too. DUH!

Another thing, that U havent heard of a brand doesn't mean has not being in the market for many years, you are just the usual guy that likes bikes and don't know any better than what the shop sell you. it wouldn't surprise me that you dont know what campagnolo or Focus is. I really smile when guys say i have good stuff in my bike all is shimano sora  If you dont know any better then sora is the best 

Good luck with your new trek man and leave the ridley to all the people that appreciate bad bicycles with bad reviews and over all people that like super slot machines with no representation in the market.

C'ya

Ps; hope the ridley doest fit you.


----------



## bigel (Sep 14, 2011)

ultraman6970 said:


> "Is Ridley a reputable manufacturer?????????????"
> 
> "3) That Ridley is a relatively unheard of brand and they wouldn't risk getting shoddy warranty or customer support. They went on to stay there are a lot of pump and dump companies that resell big brand company's frames by purchasing directly from the Taiwanese factories. This was my big worry, which is why I ask if Ridley is reputable and good."
> 
> ...



Dear ultraman6970,

I wish I could thank you for your reply but I found it horribly uninformed, overaggressive and unhelpful.

If you would simply *read* the thread properly you would realize that those thoughts on which you are commenting are not mine. Instead, they are what I've been told by competing bike shops trying to dissuade me from purchasing from my bike shop. You will notice that Chris-X asked "what are the other shops saying" in the post before; to which I replied "the other shops said the following". You quoted point number 3 in my list. 

So your emotions ran free and it felt good for you to be the big man and flame someone on this forum. Instead -- in my humble opinion -- you looked rather foolish and aggressive. 

Before you leave such a hostile and unhelpful message, could you please take the minimum amount of time to check your assumptions. I think the forum would appreciate it.

I tried to keep my response measured and dispassionate.. I apologize if my disappointment in you was voiced in an angry tone.

Bigel


----------



## since17 (Aug 8, 2008)

As mentioned above, Vaconsoleil rode Ridleys (Noahs) in this year's Tour de France. Markus Eibegger won this year's Tour de Taiwan on a Ridley Damocles, and second place was a Ridley Noah. Cadel Evans rode a Ridley when he was with Silence-Lotto a few years ago. Etc etc. So, is Ridley a reputable company? Yes.

I know the Taiwan bit because it happened while I was considering buying a Damocles, which I did, and it's been fantastic. Just rode a century on it this past weekend. 

I also considered an Orion but went with the Damocles for the better components, but I would have paid a lot more for the Orion than what your shop is charging.


----------



## beston (Jul 4, 2008)

The Ridley would also be at the top of my list of those bikes (regardless of price). Considering it is also the only one that fits in your budget, it's a no-brainer in my book. 

Ridley is definitely not a 'no-name' brand built from generic frames. I would seriously doubt the cycling knowledge of anyone who says otherwise.

My suggestion is to just get the basic fitting at this point (the free option). The reason being is that 'fit' is not a static property. It depends on more than just a few anatomical measures. You also have to factor in flexibility, comfort, and what you want to achieve in your fit (more vs. less aggressive positioning). In time, you'll get a feel of what it is you want and that's when it's time to pay for a more extensive fit. 

I just added a used Ridley cyclocross bike to my stable and I couldn't be any happier with it.

Have fun!


----------



## hoopingkld (Nov 17, 2008)

Since i own all the bikes you mentioned above, Trek Madone 4.5 i have is the lightest. Ridley is also my fav as well although it's not as light as the 4.5 but very stiff and agile...can't really trust.LBS opinions bc they only want you to buy what they have on their floors...not wanting people to collect information and buy something their competition carry. i only hang out with Tech who has a heart of a teacher and encourage people to enjoy riding.

My 2 cents is Defy Advance is the least fav for me as it's slope geo doesn't fit well. I believe TCR composite is better choice. Ridley size is crazily bigger than same size other brands offer. I would believe some homework and research at the current CL market or Fleebay for the price would help a lot.

Btw, none of my bikes are over $1300 as i build them with after market mid to hight end components and Ksyrium or Bontrager RL wheels.....couple pix attached.


----------



## Rk37 (Sep 15, 2011)

sorry to go a bit off track, i have been considering something similar. for me im looking to spend around $2000 CAD, so my options are looking like:

2011 Trek Madone 3.1 - $1800
2011 Trek Madone 4.5 - $2000
2010 Argon 18 Krypton (never used) $1800
2009 Ridley Damocles (just built by owner, 2009 frame *says its new*, full ultegra 6600 groupo $1700

thoughts? i heard that ridley had some quality issues when they first game out but that it was fixed. any advice on the argon 18? i havent heard too many reviews on that bike, but it looks SICK and its Canadian, which is a bonus.

any other bikes i should be looking at?


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

pcs2 said:


> I tend to avoid shops that bash other bikes (unless walmart brand) as poor salesmanship.


+1.... I avoid those shops too. However, all of these bikes mentioned are made in Asia (and Giant is a Taiwanese company) so the salesperson is just blowing smoke out of their butt.


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

I warrantied 3 Ridley's 2 my own and one for a customer. New frames arrived a week later. Ridley had been around quite some time. Aside from the 6.9sl madone, all the other treks fromthe 5 series and down are made in asia and by Giant. 

I think the new 2012 TCR advanced SL is probably one of the best frames you can get. The new NOAH with intergrated brakes however looks rather interesting. The Damocels is a great bike if you like something that pedals stiff, I have one, and while it's not the lightest carbon frame you can get, it sure transmits all your power. When it was built with my sram red and edge wheels it was 15.2 lbs, an ultralight frame would let me get it down to 14, but since most races are crits I really have no need to shave anymore weight. Actually I added weight to mine when I switched over to a heavier Campy Chorus 11 group.


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

ultraman6970 said:


> "Is Ridley a reputable manufacturer?????????????"
> 
> "3) That Ridley is a relatively unheard of brand and they wouldn't risk getting shoddy warranty or customer support. They went on to stay there are a lot of pump and dump companies that resell big brand company's frames by purchasing directly from the Taiwanese factories. This was my big worry, which is why I ask if Ridley is reputable and good."
> 
> ...


I little over the top the and inappropriate here, I think. The OP stated right off he was new to cycling and he came here looking for advice.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

Ppopp said:


> I little over the top the and inappropriate here, I think. The OP stated right off he was new to cycling and he came here looking for advice.


A little?????


----------



## hoopingkld (Nov 17, 2008)

Rk37 said:


> sorry to go a bit off track, i have been considering something similar. for me im looking to spend around $2000 CAD, so my options are looking like:
> 
> 2011 Trek Madone 3.1 - $1800
> 2011 Trek Madone 4.5 - $2000
> ...


I remember chatting with one of the Trek sale rep and he said "2011 3.1 is using TCT China (same with 08 4.5) and the 4.5/4.7 is now OCLV older 5 series material but still China made. Only 6 series now made in Wisonsin. dunno much about Argon but seems decent and most of Tri people favor Argon. Damocles has been a reputable one and they are made in Belgium 2009...believe that 2010 lower model now made in Taiwan...can u hassle the owner on that Damocles bc the components are 6600 and probably got some km on them.


----------



## Rk37 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sweet thanks for the advice. There is very little out there on the argons but they just look so badass. All white with black and red detailing. Regarding the Damocles, the owner claims there are less than 400 ams on frame and group, but who can tell. Looks pretty unused though


----------



## thecatjinx (Jun 12, 2010)

bigel said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I'll have to call the shop to double check the exact specs but I think they are the same as posted on competitivecyclist.com
> 
> The other bike shops said the following:
> 1) that my local bike shop sells clearance items that others are trying to get rid of. I discount this because they have four locations in high end parts of Vancouver and carry >$10,000 road bikes.
> ...


Which Vancouver bike shop was offering the Ridley for 1500?


----------



## votoms888 (Sep 14, 2011)

thecatjinx said:


> Which Vancouver bike shop was offering the Ridley for 1500?


I would like to know the same thing, don't worry I ride a small frame. =P


----------



## Batt 57 (Sep 9, 2011)

You are getting some great advice here. I have also been in the market for a new bike after about a 15 year hiatus from road riding. I have been looking at the Cannondale Synapse, Wilier Izoard XP, and various Trek's. 

Today, at the recommendation of a racer friend, I had a profesional fit done using the Serotta/Retul system. It took just over two hours and cost $100. The fee is credited back if you purchase a bike. This shop only believes in fit first/buy after and keeps no completed bikes in-stock. 

Most of the LBS tried to sell me what was on the showroom floor with one guy telling me he had a masters in Kinesiology and could fit anyone just by looking at them.

I gave the shop today a price range of between 2K and 3K. The bike they recommended for me? The Ridley Orion with an Ultegra gruppo. The modification that will be done for me will include crank arms, stem, seat, and handle bars. I am 6'0" and 275 lbs and if I don't get a bike that fits right, I won't ride it.


----------



## bthomas515 (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a Ridley Compact which is all aluminum and freakishly heavy compare to the Orion and I absolutely love it. I actually sold my full carbon Time Edge and use the Ridley as my primary bike for the winter and miles. They are built with racing in mind and the geometry is tricky so be sure to look at the sizes before you buy one, but they are definitely worth looking into. And as an added bonus hardly any one else has them.


----------

